
Interactive Map: What will climate feel like in 60 years? - kevlar1818
https://fitzlab.shinyapps.io/cityapp/
======
rietta
"For high emissions, Atlanta's climate in 2080 will feel most like today's
climate near Saraland, Alabama."

If I'm still around at 98 years old, I'll be inside in the air conditioning.

